# Equals



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

now i dont know anything about salt water, but is there any fisht that is really aggressive like piranhas that will rip apart their food in the saltwater


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

I know Triggers are very aggressive i think that they may even be more aggressive then most Piranhas. I had one and there was no way to put my hand in the tank because he would attack anything in the tank that moved.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

black tip sharks.....


----------



## Mughal (Mar 3, 2005)

Great white sharks







haha, Lion Fish are pretty damn aggressive too; as well as being one of the most dangerous fish to own. If yu want something like piranhas though try a pygmy saltwater cuda


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pirnaha are not vicious creature as put...actually very timid...triggers are hands down the one meanest fish in the sea..refer to any owner that has ownd one.they will chhew and bite without even blinking(lol..fish joke)..

btw-mugal what is a pygmy saltwater cuda ?.


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

Mughal said:


> Great white sharks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a shoal of triggers is unmatched by ANY salty near the price.....our queen trigger @ work crushes up astrea snails and acropora.....those are made basically of calcium carbinate....almost like bone. For about 100 you can have a group of 5 that will own on ANYTHING. We've lost sharks,lionfishm,baby great barracuda,and other nasties to the queen. They are also by far hardier than most (more so than damsels) and are cheap too boot.


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

Almost forgot, they are total people watchers. Most wont shy from the tank or even a hand in the water.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

my triggers are 100,000 times more aggressive than my piranhas!!!! triggers arent skittish, they dont dart around my tank and knock sh*t over, they eat right out of my hand....... triggers are way more colorful, more personality than most women, and they are a great topic of discussion...... hands down, triggers are better than piranhas...


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

i had a tigger a couple years ago and he was really nasty.He killed 2 of its tank mates , and i had to whatch out when cleaning the tank.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

lol ok guys now i have u to blame. at first i was just curious but now that i looked into it ive decided to get some.do u think i could put some lion fish in wit some triggers.ok i know im gunna get sooooooo f*cking flamed hurr cuz i no this is small, but prolly by now most of ya know me as basically famous for puttin fish in to small of tanks, so hurr it is im thinkin of a 29(biggest i can fit) wit 2-3 small niger triggers, and maybe a small species of lion fish.i will sell these or put em in a bigger tank if i see fit someday


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

by the way,is there any type of saltwater feeder u can feed em???


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

u will need more than 29g to fit 3 triggers and a lion. My best advice is to research around the web.

try me


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Tibs said:


> lol ok guys now i have u to blame. at first i was just curious but now that i looked into it ive decided to get some.do u think i could put some lion fish in wit some triggers.ok i know im gunna get sooooooo f*cking flamed hurr cuz i no this is small, but prolly by now most of ya know me as basically famous for puttin fish in to small of tanks, so hurr it is im thinkin of a 29(biggest i can fit) wit 2-3 small niger triggers, and maybe a small species of lion fish.i will sell these or put em in a bigger tank if i see fit someday
> [snapback]926432[/snapback]​


any time you put a trigger with a lion your risking the trigger nipping the lion;s long fins..

now ther then that there is no f--king way you should have a trigger in a 29 gallon..

i have heard that you shouldnt have more then one trigger in a tank unless you have a really big tank..

niger tiggers are one of the largest growing specis of trigger definately a poor choice if your looking for a trigger for a small tank..

the most commonly agressive are the undulatis and queen trigger..

more rare expensive are the crosshatch..

personally i have a huma huma and he is awesome, i think he might have killed one of my other fish recently but hes pretty damn cool and very very active.. eats out of my hand but ive never been nipped by it..

i think the most direct comparision of salt water fish to piranhas would definately have to be bluefish, you definately wouldnt have these in a home aquarium because of the size and activeness of this fish but they are by far the closest to a shoal of pygos in both behavior and aggression.. not to mention a mouth full of razor sharp teeth..


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

> more personality than most women


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > lol ok guys now i have u to blame. at first i was just curious but now that i looked into it ive decided to get some.do u think i could put some lion fish in wit some triggers.ok i know im gunna get sooooooo f*cking flamed hurr cuz i no this is small, but prolly by now most of ya know me as basically famous for puttin fish in to small of tanks, so hurr it is im thinkin of a 29(biggest i can fit) wit 2-3 small niger triggers, and maybe a small species of lion fish.i will sell these or put em in a bigger tank if i see fit someday
> ...


Well the guy at the lfs(im not saying this is right, there usally a lil off) that i could have triggers in a 29, and they had a 20 long there wit 5 niger triggers biggest being 3" and they all co-exsisted fine.

As far as lion fish ur prolly right, i was juss wondering. i was thinking of a fuzzy dwarf lion.if anyone else knows if thatll work post it.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i had two triggers in a 30 gal for a long time until i upgraded and they did fine... they also did fine in my 75 with an eel and a fuzzy dwarf lionfish... so yes triggers and lions can do fine together...... but i do not recommend niger triggers if you are looking for an aggressive fish, i recommend all huma species like the picasso and the bursa.... but the niger triggers are way beautiful!!!! just not as mean....

and also every trigger i have ever owned nipped my hand when i went to feed my eel, so be prepared for a funny ass fish!!!!!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

phensway said:


> i had two triggers in a 30 gal for a long time until i upgraded and they did fine... they also did fine in my 75 with an eel and a fuzzy dwarf lionfish... so yes triggers and lions can do fine together...... but i do not recommend niger triggers if you are looking for an aggressive fish, i recommend all huma species like the picasso and the bursa.... but the niger triggers are way beautiful!!!! just not as mean....
> 
> and also every trigger i have ever owned nipped my hand when i went to feed my eel, so be prepared for a funny ass fish!!!!!
> [snapback]926815[/snapback]​


thanxz man for the props, seems like everbody wants to dis me about my tanks, so what i like overstocking







. now i dunno bout the different types, ive seen the piccaso and the bursa, and they juss look gay to me, i cant immagine them being very aggressive. well im gunna go look up the different types that are in my price range and ill start a poll. thanks man, i think ur the first one to ever support my ideas lol


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

no problem man.....i recomend getting maybe one trigger, one fuzzy dwarf lionfish, and a snowflake eel........ you will fall in love with eels and saltwater in general.......... im sure you will want to upgrade sometime in the future, you will get hooked just like me!!!

The thing that i recommend the most is to wait a month after you set up your tank to start adding fish...... so many things go wrong that first month, you dont want to waste money even though everything looks ok

one last thing is that there are just as many species of triggers that there are of piranhas and the price range is about the same also, from about 15 bucks at some petco's to hundreds of dollars for your queen's

Have you ever thought about a shark egg?? just food for thought


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

phensway said:


> no problem man.....i recomend getting maybe one trigger, one fuzzy dwarf lionfish, and a snowflake eel........ you will fall in love with eels and saltwater in general.......... im sure you will want to upgrade sometime in the future, you will get hooked just like me!!!
> 
> The thing that i recommend the most is to wait a month after you set up your tank to start adding fish...... so many things go wrong that first month, you dont want to waste money even though everything looks ok
> 
> ...


yeah lol ive noticed the price. now about what tank setup what u recomened was great, but im not sure the u really understand what im looking for, and maybe triggers arnt what im looking for, but i want a tank with saltwater fish with aggression equivilent of piranhas, and i dunno do those fish meet the aggression?


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

my lionfish isnt aggressive at all, but ive heard of some that can be....... so you can count that out if you want

my eel comes out of his cave when his is hungry and eats krill and rosies right out of my hand...... not as aggresssive as triggers but a great discussion piece and cool personality

Triggers are definetely "natural born killers"... and i can tell that you want somethign that is goin to rip sh*t up....... i kept 2 in a 30 gal with a few other fish, so i dont see any reason why you cant keep 3 small ones in the same size tank.....

They ate so much that it got to the point where i would feed them small rosies!!! now if you think watching your piranhas eat is a show, wait until you watch triggers chase a feeder around the tank!!!! It also got to the point where they just kept killing them when they werent hungry.......

I saw one trigger at my lfs that would come to the surface and spit water at you when people walked by~!!!!!! no lie!!!!!!!!!

triggers are definetely more aggressive than piranhas!!!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

phensway said:


> They ate so much that it got to the point where i would feed them small rosies!!! now if you think watching your piranhas eat is a show, wait until you watch triggers chase a feeder around the tank!!!! It also got to the point where they just kept killing them when they werent hungry.......
> 
> I saw one trigger at my lfs that would come to the surface and spit water at you when people walked by~!!!!!! no lie!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


kick ass dude







now what are rosies, and what are feeders for salt water fish like these


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

rosies are those freshwater feeder fish that you normally see with goldfish and guppies........... i dont think there is a saltwater feeder fish, you can just use fresh water feeder fish or goldfish since they are goin to die anyways


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

phensway said:


> rosies are those freshwater feeder fish that you normally see with goldfish and guppies........... i dont think there is a saltwater feeder fish, you can just use fresh water feeder fish or goldfish since they are goin to die anyways
> [snapback]927057[/snapback]​


i think u mean rosie barb, i didnt know that, i thought theyd die as soon as they hit the water.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

rosies arent a barb, they are just some cheap ass feeder fish that is long and skinny........ most freshwater fish can live in saltwater for at least a few minutes.... before they float........ but i do know that mollies can be acclimated from fresh to saltwater with a little bit of time........... even know mollies are ugly as hell


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sw pred shouldent eat fw fish. They cannot digest it properly, and lead to poor health.
Feed them prepaired foods. Much healthier.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

honestly just because one person posts that they had there fish crammed into a tank too small and overstocked and didnt have problems doesnt mean that its a good practice..

if you want ot ask for advice and 75 percent of the answers you get are to go with a bigger tank and one person says its fine go ahead are you going to take the advice of the majority or just get the answer you want to hear and go with that?

if thats what your going to do then why even bother asking for advice, if your just going to do what you want then just do it and dont bother asking for other peoples input..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Tibs said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > Tibs said:
> ...


most LFS have there fish in tanks that are way to small, but they are short term holding tanks the LFS does not intend on keeping them for any long period of time..

george at the shark aquarium keeps 6 inch rhoms and irritans in 5.5 gallon tanks.. does that mean its a good idea? absolutely not but the fish are only there for a month or two at the most.. the point is you should do research..

i got my huma huma at about 2-3 inchs and have it in a 72 gallon bowfront with a snow flake eel and two damsels.. i couldnt imagine with the level of activity of the trigger keeping it in any thing smsmaller then a 55 and im actually moving my salt set up into a 125 so i can get a tang.. these fish require lots of swimming room..


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> honestly just because one person posts that they had there fish crammed into a tank too small and overstocked and didnt have problems doesnt mean that its a good practice..
> 
> if you want ot ask for advice and 75 percent of the answers you get are to go with a bigger tank and one person says its fine go ahead are you going to take the advice of the majority or just get the answer you want to hear and go with that?
> 
> ...


Yup that is what is going on. I just cant understand why people choose to learn the hard way but they will learn. If you wanna see how agressive a trigger is put your hand in with a clown trigger that is full size, you will regreat it later. LOL These fish are what most piranha fanciers are looking for in their piranha.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

phensway said:


> no problem man.....i recomend getting maybe one trigger, one fuzzy dwarf lionfish, and a snowflake eel........ you will fall in love with eels and saltwater in general.......... im sure you will want to upgrade sometime in the future, you will get hooked just like me!!!
> 
> The thing that i recommend the most is to wait a month after you set up your tank to start adding fish...... so many things go wrong that first month, you dont want to waste money even though everything looks ok
> 
> ...


of course he should wait at least a month the tank needs to cycle!


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

alright here we go................. this kid is 13 years old!!!!!! does anyone know the average income of a 13 year old??? im sure its slim to none......... does anyone know the average price of a saltwater tank (30 gal) probably hundreds of dollars...... this kid is not goin to get a saltwater tank...... but yet, ALL YOU EXPERTS seem to like "raining on his parade!!!!" let the kid do what the f*ck he wants........

if you look in the piranha discussion thread you will see that people "RECOMMEND" 20 gal per piranha........ some guy in here has abuot 48 piranhas in a 125......... thats 2.6 gal per piranha....... but yet my man still does it no matter what the f*ck you say........

this child is goin to put 3 triggers in his 29 gal, no matter what you say...... so stop shittin' on his day and just dont look in this thread again

I THINK YOU SHOULD PROBABLY WAIT A MONTH TO START PUTTING FISH IN THERE

NISMO IS A HOE


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

NISMO

I THINK YOU SHOULD HEAD BACK TO THE LOUNGE..... IM SURE THERE ARE SOME PEOPLE THAT NEED MORE EXPERT HELP THERE


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

First off nothing wrong with a little criticism. Second i didnt see anybody say they were an expert did they? 
Why ask if you dont care about the fish? Third this kid is going to be putting 3 triggers with a lion in a 29. I would one not like to be giving out info that will hurt further hobbiest that will look to this for info and decide to go this route because no one here told him it was wrong. You wanna see lambasted have him post this in a bigger sw fourum.
Lets all keep this informative. Shall we?


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

O WHAT....... DID I RUFFLE SOME FEATHERS


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

phensway said:


> alright here we go................. this kid is 13 years old!!!!!! does anyone know the average income of a 13 year old??? im sure its slim to none......... does anyone know the average price of a saltwater tank (30 gal) probably hundreds of dollars...... this kid is not goin to get a saltwater tank...... but yet, ALL YOU EXPERTS seem to like "raining on his parade!!!!" let the kid do what the f*ck he wants........
> 
> if you look in the piranha discussion thread you will see that people "RECOMMEND" 20 gal per piranha........ some guy in here has abuot 48 piranhas in a 125......... thats 2.6 gal per piranha....... but yet my man still does it no matter what the f*ck you say........
> 
> ...


the point is if your going to come on here and ask quetions then expect to hear about it if your going to go against the advice that you recieve.. if your going to do what ever you wnat then why even ask questions?

like i said there is always an exception like someone saying they had a couple triggers in a 29 gallon or some other idiot with 40 p's in a 100 gallon.. just because someone else does it doesnt make it ok! some rock stars shoot heroine for years and dont die and eventuaqlly quit and live for years healthly, other idiots shoot up once and OD, so does that make it ok to take the chance?

so what if the kid is 13, maybe his parents are rich and will buy him what ever he wants? if he wants to be an idiot then go right ahead but dont waste peoples time asking for advice if your going to do what you want anyway!

boo hoo you called me a hoe..







your right a hoe that gets alot of ass and doesnt over stock his tanks and does his research and doesnt put a very active fish in very small tank..

big words, tough guy..


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

you know what, the kid is goin to do what the kid wants to do, plain and simple...... no matter what the "naysayers" recommend.... maybe hell be the first to keep 2 triggers and a lion together peacefully in a 30 gal tank...... ever think of that possibility......


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

you called me out first DUDE, so dont get in over your head


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

THe kid already told me that he plans on upgrading to a 55 in the future...... so back to your point about lfs keeping there fish in cubes "there only going to be in there for 2 months tops" these fish are goin to be in a 30 for a few months.....

Let the learning process begin.........


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

phensway said:


> O WHAT....... DID I RUFFLE SOME FEATHERS
> [snapback]927882[/snapback]​


Does it sound like i am bothered? I dont think so. Looks like this thread is done.








Seems like this kid likes ruffleing feathers here.


----------

